# looking for people and places to free dive and spear



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

hi all , recently struck a interest in spear fishing by means of free diving and was wondering if there are others doing the same thing that would care to share information as spots to go, the do's and dont's, im not asking for a free ride just some advise to keep me and the wife out of trouble and maybe get a few fish. also anther quick question, we are using a Hawaiian sling and was wondering does anyone tie a small rope to the band to keep from loosing it to big fish? all positive information appreciated .


----------



## justinsj (Apr 13, 2012)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CC0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fbenthicoceansports.com%2F&ei=S-p2U6-LLs2Jqgaq8YCgAw&usg=AFQjCNEVOvbrXyWJANKfgEAKuERRJOoFNA&sig2=uyi3GcwvFeEuNPFoSz7i0w&bvm=bv.66917471,d.b2k :thumbup: go see these guys in destin and you will be all good


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Second that..... Where are you located?


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

Pensacola


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Stop by if you're ever near Destin, or feel free to give me a call. Regarding you question about the sling....I'm guessing you're actually referring to a polespear, the answer is yes. Most economical method is to make a ring that your band runs through, it can be made out of some heavy mono but that might not last too long. check this out for ideas http://benthicoceansports.com/collections/polespears/products/headhunter-big-game-band 
Use that ring to attach a floatline to a float and you're in business!


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

I tie a Flemish knot in the same hole that my band strings go through.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

robbiewoodcutter said:


> hi all , recently struck a interest in spear fishing by means of free diving and was wondering if there are others doing the same thing that would care to share information as spots to go, the do's and dont's, im not asking for a free ride just some advise to keep me and the wife out of trouble and maybe get a few fish. also anther quick question, we are using a Hawaiian sling and was wondering does anyone tie a small rope to the band to keep from loosing it to big fish? all positive information appreciated .


You may want to try pensacola beach this weekend.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Medic said:


> I tie a Flemish knot in the same hole that my band strings go through.



You'll loose power like this. 

For your polespear. Take dyneema or even parachord and tie a loop knot or bowlin knot to the band with about same length of tag as your spear. At the end of that tag attach it to your float line. When you draw the shaft keep that knot in your hand. This is basically what I call a shooting line for polespears. It thin and you can load easily... Presto. 

Headhunter makes a big game band that's backed with dyneema so it's Unbreakable as well with a ring on the band you can tie to. 

You be able to let the whole rig go I'd need be and work the fish from the surface. With both of these options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

That band sounds good. I had a 10 pound Ulua snap my band in Hawaii. I'm not a big pole spear guy unless it's for smaller fish. We had a challenge going and figured I'd give it a shot. These peacock grouper are about the biggest I go after with a 3 prong now.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Now if you are using a real Hawaiian sling. Your gonna be free shafting unless you buy the new gorilla from headhunter.... That has it's own real on it. Pretty badass but not really something I would use on the panhandle. 

Get down to benthic and get some dyneema line hooked up, a float line and a float, you'll be in the game ready to pound the studs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks, I need to head over there someday. I have plenty of float lines/bungees/floats. 

I'm not planning on pole spearing anything bigger than small fish. My Riffe and Ramey will take care of the Studs. Funny you mentioned the Hawaiian Sling. No one uses them in Hawaii anymore. You do see them on occasion when there is a spearfishing expo. Usually they're on the "History of Spearfishing" table.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Lol until you get to the Bahamas. Is prefer polespear over a sling anyday, that's just me. I had fun learning to use one in 30ft or less. Plus over there you can keep your eye on the shaft when you have to surface. 

As for spots, do you have a boat or a way to get out? If so there's a lot of hunting that can be done on public sites. But shore diving is not great, you might be able to pop a fish or two off park east reef off Pcola beach. Bama has a few spot off the beach, if you get a 3 day license you can deff hit their jetties, plenty of people hunt there and do really well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Sold my boat in Hawaii when I left. Haven't bought one since I've been back. You're right about shore diving here... Nothing really. 

I do get to go out from time to time here. But not as much as I'd like.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Try looking into Alabama. The jetties hold some good fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adaus10 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm going to free dive/spearfish the jetties at Alabama point this weekend. Anyone is welcome to join me. Just give me a call/text: 205-516-0746


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

That's awesome dude. I'm booked this weekend but I want to try to head out sometime soon for sure. I'll PM you or text you at another time.


----------



## FCUK (May 21, 2014)

I want to go out but I've any buddies, I'm not from the area. If anyone wants e-mail me @ [email protected]. And give me timing and location I'll be there with my kit ready to hunt and freedive. Make me feel whats is a Gulf Coast Life still!


----------



## justinsj (Apr 13, 2012)

Im in ft walton till the 7th


----------

